# 35m option 40



## Ksn875 (Apr 1, 2019)

About a month or two ago I was going to enlist and I had a job reserved, but had some family emergencies come up and told my recruiter that I need to wait a month. Now I’m ready to sign and he’s telling me he can no longer get a job reserved for me. Is this true? He saying I have to just go to meps and pick one. So I’m thinking about driving 30 minutes down the road to a different office and asking them if they can reserve the job for me. Any help or advice?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2019)

Ksn875 said:


> About a month or two ago I was going to enlist and I had a job reserved, but had some family emergencies come up and told my recruiter that I need to wait a month. Now I’m ready to sign and he’s telling me he can no longer get a job reserved for me. Is this true? He saying I have to just go to meps and pick one. So I’m thinking about driving 30 minutes down the road to a different office and asking them if they can reserve the job for me. Any help or advice?


Find your calm and breathe.  

Take a few moments and search recruiters on this form.  There are a number of thread that cover your concern.


----------



## Ksn875 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Find your calm and breathe.
> 
> Take a few moments and search recruiters on this form.  There are a number of thread that cover your concern.


Yes sir. I will do that thank you for the advice.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Apr 5, 2019)

Go talk with the station commander if they are unwilling to help you move on to another office. It seems they are trying to say they can’t reserve it because you backed out once


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2019)

@Ksn875


----------



## Ksn875 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hacksaw0621 said:


> Go talk with the station commander if they are unwilling to help you move on to another office. It seems they are trying to say they can’t reserve it because you backed out once


Understood, thank you for all the help.


----------

